# ترانيم منوعة



## www.arabic-christian.de (12 أكتوبر 2005)

سلام المسيح.

http://www.arabic-christian.de/hymns11.htm

ترانيم منوعة قديم وجديد.
بركة الرب للجميع


----------



## Zayer (15 أكتوبر 2005)

ممكن سؤال اخي 

شنو يعني ترنيمة ؟


----------



## استفانوس (16 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> ممكن سؤال اخي
> 
> شنو يعني ترنيمة ؟


الترانيم تعني
ان تغني وتسبح وتهلل للرب بالصوت والموسيقا


----------



## Zayer (16 أكتوبر 2005)

وهل هي تعتبر عبادة ؟


----------



## ميرنا (16 أكتوبر 2005)

مش عباده لكن بدل منسمع اغانى وكلام العالم اللى مش بيبنى ده زى تسبيح وتراتيل 


زى مفى شرايط اغانى عالميه 

عندينا تسبيح وكلام لربنا والقيسين


----------



## www.arabic-christian.de (16 أكتوبر 2005)

سلام ونعمة اخي المحبوب.
الترنيم هو فعلا جزء من عبادتنا للرب بالترنيم نسبح ونمجد الله وبهذه المناسبة ادعوك لقرائة المزمور 150 ,
الرب يباركم​


----------



## رومانى عدلى رياض (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم منوعة*

الترانيم غذاء الروح والجسد وهى ان تمجد الرب فى كل وقت وهى ليست بتواشيح او اقوال من اهل المزمار وسلام


----------



## mahy (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم منوعة*

ميرسى على الترانيم الرائعة والموقع كلة رائع


----------



## حمدى فايز دانيال (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم منوعة*

الترانيم عباة اعبدو الرب بفرح ادخلو حضرتة بترنم


----------



## mado (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم منوعة*

ميرسى بجد موقع جميل


----------



## vova99 (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم منوعة*

اتا عاوزة ترنيمة لمسة الحب الالهى من فليم الانبا موسى الاسود ضرورى وانا عارفة انى بتعبكم لكن ربنا يعوض تعبكم والرجاء ارسالها على الايميل بتاعى وشكرا


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ترانيم جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم منوعة*

*شكرا على الجهود الرائع 
منتظرين المزيد
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------

